# So Where Did I Get The Olive Wood Root?



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

epic


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, I caught my breath when the linseed oil hit the bowl. wow


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LVO said:


> Man, I caught my breath when the linseed oil hit the bowl. wow


yeah.... did you see my response when i oiled the palmswells... I reckon he got a stiffy


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

stiff arm from sanding, thats what i meant guys!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing how something can start out so ugly and be transformed in to a thing of beauty!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

treefork said:


> Amazing how something can start out so ugly and be transformed in to a thing of beauty!


He is a magician with the saw and grinder... I recommend you check out his youtube channel


----------

